# Do you submit form 1193 - Communicating by email with the department



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

Do you submit form 1193 - Communicating by email
with the department?

If I do not submit this form, how am I going to be notified - by post?


----------



## Vikassk21 (Jun 14, 2016)

morply said:


> Do you submit form 1193 - Communicating by email
> with the department?
> 
> If I do not submit this form, how am I going to be notified - by post?


Hi,

Under which section did u upload your form 1193. I am confused where to upload this un Immi account.

Thanks
Vikas S K


----------



## nikhila boby (Apr 26, 2017)

how to submit 1193 form?


----------

